# Do not adjust the torque limiter out of the 125-150 in.-lbs. range.



## Mililla

Hola:

Estoy traduciendo etiquetas que van a aparecer en una máquina que va para España. La frase que aparece en una de ellas es: 

"Do not adjust or reset the torque limiter out of the 125-150 in.-lbs. range." 

Primero tuve que investigar las medidas para pasarlas al sistema métrico y me dio 14.1-16.9 N·m. Se las pasé al cliente y me dijo que use esas en vez de las pulgadas y libras, pero no sé si debo redondear y decir 14 a 17 N·m, que me parece lo más lógico. Mi traducción sería algo como:

"Asegúrese de que el limitador de torsión está siempre entre 14 y 17 N·m"

¿Es una traducción demasiado libre? 

También he visto en otra consulta que hablaba de "torque limiter" que lo llamaban "limitador de par", pero en el manual de la máquina lo llaman "limitador de torsión". ¿Alguien sabe si eso está bien? Porque tengo varios términos de los que hablar con mi cliente y puedo añadir éste. Muchas gracias.


----------



## Sprachliebhaber

Prefiero "limitador de torsión". Creo que has cambiado el sentido con "asegúrese ..." Diría "no ajuste ni cambie la posición del limitador...". Ya que el intervalo 125–150 parece ser aproximado, creo que 14–17 será aceptable, pero es un poco más ancho que el original, y puedes confirmarlo con el cliente. Pero estríctamente debes poner "m-N" (una medida de torsión) en vez de "N·m" (una medida de energía).


----------



## KUHERTY

Hola,

Si usas "limitador de par", quizá sería más correcto decir "limitador* de par de apriete*". Yo lo he visto así en documentación técnica de máquinas cerradoras. Efectivamente, es la fuerza de torsión, que se mide en newtons. 

Un saludo.


----------



## Mililla

Gracias por las respuestas. La cuestión es que no sé si esta máquina tiene un "torque limiter" instalado o si usarán uno con con el que cuenten los operarios (una herramienta), que es lo que yo estaba pensando. Si es el segundo caso, lo de "No ajuste ni cambie la posición..." no tendría sentido, ya que no habría nada que cambiar en la máquina, sólo tendrían que medir la torsión y ver que si está donde quieren, que es por lo que lo he traducido así. Supongo que debo de ponerme en contacto con el cliente y preguntarle por ese detalle. Así que la medida sería N sólo o N·m? Gracias.


----------



## Vampiro

Hola.
Por la forma en que está redactado yo creo que el limitador de torque forma parte del equipo.
Respecto de tus consultas, estoy de acuerdo con la traducción de Sprachliebhaber, en el sentido de que tu opción le cambia un poco el sentido a la frase original.
Si estás traduciendo te recomiendo dejar los decimales (producto de la conversión de unidades), a menos que te autoricen expresamente a cambiar el rango de valores.  En estos casos pueden haber garantías involucradas, y por medidas de seguridad no es aconsejable cambiar valores sin previa evaluación técnica, por muy similares que se vean los valores en el papel.
La unidad de torsión en el sistema internacional es *N-m*, frecuentemente abreviada Nm, aunque no te recomiendo usar esa abreviación porque efectivamente corresponde a un joule, que es una unidad de energía (1J = 1N.1m)
Las denomimaciones más usuales para un “torque limiter” son:
_Limitador de torque_
_Limitador de de torsión_
_Limitador de par_
Las puse en orden de mi preferencia personal, aunque opino que para una traducción lo más neutro y aceptable sería “limitador de torsión”
Saludos.
Espero te sirva de ayuda.
_


----------



## Mililla

Gracias, Vampiro. Creo que me has aclarado todo. Ya me han confirmado que la máquina sí tiene un "torque limiter", así que eso ayuda. 
Un saludo.


----------



## Mililla

Ahora no sé cómo poner lo de "out of the 125-150 in.-lbs. range". Por eso había optado por lo de "Asegúrese de que...". ¿Se utiliza la palabra "rango" en casos así? ¿Sería algo como "No ajuste ni cambie la posición del limitador de torsión para que salga del rango 125-150 in.-lbs. (14.1-16.9 N m)"? No sé si queda muy claro. Otra opción: "No permita que el limitador de torsión se salga del rango 125-150...". ¿Que opinan?


----------



## romarsan

Hola.

Quizá te sirva algo como "no ajuste ni reinicie el limitador de torsión fuera de la franja 125-150 in.-lbs...

Saludos


----------



## Vampiro

"Fuera del rango...", o "fuera de la franja...", como propone Romarsan, son perfectamente aplicables en ese contexto.
Saludos.
_


----------



## turi

Vampiro said:


> "Fuera del rango...", o "fuera de la franja...", como propone Romarsan, son perfectamente aplicables en ese contexto.
> Saludos.
> _



Totalmente de acuerdo.

Saludos, t.


----------



## speedier

I can't properly speak for the translation, but I would recommend that you use both sets of units; i.e., 125-150 lbf-in* (14.1-16.9 Nm).

This because if you only use the lbf-in. units the Spanish reader will have to convert to Nm, and if you use 14-17Nm you will be recommending figures outside the allowable range (123.9 - 150.5 lbf-in).  

*This was the British system before the change to metric, which uses the unit of force first, though it's possible that the US system puts the length first.


----------



## Sprachliebhaber

Reitero que m-N es una medida de torsión, Nm es una medida de energía. No son la misma cosa. El texto original dice "inch-pounds", no "pound-inches" por esta razón.


----------



## Mililla

Esto es lo que he encontrado en internet, en la página del "Centro Español de Metrología" del Ministerio de Industria, Turismo y Comercio. 
http://www.cem.es/cem/es_ES/presentacion/laboratorio.jsp?op=masa_lab_par
Dice: 
"La unidad de medida de la magnitud par de torsión, adoptada por los países firmantes de la Convención del Metro y de uso legal en España, es el *"newton · metro" (N·m)*, unidad derivada del S.I." 

Según decía Speedier, el sistema británico antes de pasar al métrico usaba la medida lbs-in, aunque parece que el de EE.UU. lo hace al revés, así que a lo mejor eso tiene algo que ver con la confusión de Nm o m-N ¿no?


----------



## Sprachliebhaber

Entonces hay que diferenciar entre N-m y Nm.


----------

